# fresh water drop tap



## doron51 (Nov 8, 2018)

hi again nearly sorted part from the fresh water drop tap .rapido 9086df .i have two drain taps in the back one for waste water and a smaller one which i thought was fresh water drain tap .but i still have a lot of fresh water in the tank is there any other drain taps (part from the heater one under the rear seat.i just can't work out why theres still fresh water in the tank...thank you in advance


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You may have to open the top of the tank and remove a bung from the inside (we have to do that and it is fiddly but not hard through an access hatch on top) you must also ensure all pipe work drained so leave the heater drain open too.

Good luck.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

You may have a ‘travel’ water valve.

In order to reduce the declared weight of vans and thus an increased payload, many manufacturers quote the declared “empty” weight (MIRO) as having a partly filled tank, sometimes as low as 20litres.

To achieve this they have a tap with drain which is positioned at the say 20 litre position so that when you open it you dump all excess water above the 20 litre mark. In theory this is the amount of water you should travel with. You should be able to see how much water you have in the tank from looking at your control panel.

This year manufacturers have gone a step further and are now quoting MIRO with a completely empty water tank and 1x6kg lightweight gas bottle.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In my MH the empty fresh water tap has a sort of 'stop' on it which empties to the last 20l or so, as others have said. I have to open past that stop point to empty the rest.


----------

